# Jersey/Dexter Cross?



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for a milk cow for small family...Would the above be worthy of consideration? To those of you who are in the know...what would be the different in a heifer with the above mixture vs a pure of either breed?

I can't find any pure Jerseys around here to save my life...and in the event I do find the rare one, they're bought or snatched up before I even get to'em and I'd rather not buy sight unseen.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

It's a very good cross if it meets your needs.

Some benefits of such a cross are that the cow will eat less and give you less milk. The milk you get can have smaller fat globules, like a Dexter, making it easier to digest. With the lower milk production comes fewer milk-related problems, like mastitis and milk fever. You will find more meat on the carcass of the cross than you would on a pure Jersey.

The temperament should be better with the Dexter gentleness factored in.

Some things that you might not like are the lower milk production, if you have a large family, and the smaller sized cuts of beef. The color of the milk may be white instead of Jersey yellow. The smaller fat globules take longer for the cream to separate.

I had one that was an absolute dream. I sold her when I went to all registered Dexters. The lady that bought her is still milking her, 10 years later, and says she's the best cow she ever had.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree with Genebo's points. I think the mix would make a great family milk cow. I have some Jerseys running with my Dexters and look forward to seeing what the mix will be like. I also have a Holstein with the herd as well.

While I am sure there is a lot of variation any milk breed heifer or cow I have had has been very friendly. I figure it is because unlike other breeds they have been in close contact with humans for generations, and a crazy milk cow is often culled, while many people will put up with a crazy beef breed. Dexters don't seem as friendly on average.

You have a pretty good chance of getting a pretty good milk producer with a purebred Jersey. If it is mixed with a Dexter you still have a very good chance of having a good milker, but it does drop as many Dexters are more beef breed than dairy. I would take the chance although.

Getting a Dexter for a milk cow is more iffy. There are many great Dexter milk cows, but there are even more that make better beef cattle. I really like my Dexters, but if you want one for milk you have to do a little bit of investigating to make sure you get one that can produce a sufficient amount of milk. I milked my smallest Dexter this winter and was only getting on average 1/3 gallon from her when share milking once a day.


----------

